# how can I watch my dish vip 612 on laptop



## stewwfinch (Nov 7, 2011)

New here,
I have Dish vip612 how can I watch on my laptop from another room.
Can I watch live TV, or just recorded
Please fill me in
SF


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

No you need a 722 or a 722k

http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/slingadapter/customer.aspx

upgrade to a vip 922?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you a fairly new customer, stewwfinch? And is the 612 your only receiver?


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Just curious, how would one hook up the Sling Adapter, if they already have an external HDD? Disconnecting and reconnecting the external HDD does not sound practical. So, would the 722/722k support a multiple connection USB hub?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you could use regular [HD] Sling
but why you're concern ? 622/722/722k has two USB ports or if you are desperate - add your USB hub


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, you can use a USB hub. I use one without any issues.

-Todd


----------



## stewwfinch (Nov 7, 2011)

1 year with dish now, I have 612 and a reg reciver on a boat and a 612 at home


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Currently there is no support from Dish to watch anything from your 612 on a computer. The 722/722k can have a Sling adapter added to them to allow PC viewing, and the 922 has it built-in.

If you don't want to upgrade your receiver you could always buy a standalone Slingbox to facilitate remote viewing. The benefit of this is it will work with any set-top box, not just Dish products.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

echo came from post #5 ... echoing...echo...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

stewwfinch said:


> 1 year with dish now, I have 612 and a reg reciver on a boat and a 612 at home


You can upgrade to a 722 or 722k with a Sling adapter probably at no cost. Ask Dish.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Of course you can watch a 612 on a computer. You can use Dishonline, or a slingplayer. Either will get you both live or your recorded shows. Both require no wires, if you get a slingplayer, you don't even need to use the internet, it will get you a fantastic picture through your router when at home. 
Either will also allow you to watch from anywhere there is internet service on your laptop. No need to plug and and plug anything.

The difference between the 722 and 612 is you can watch a different channel/program or recorded show on the laptop than what the person in the living room is watching on the 722


----------

